# Configuration WildFly



## SeriousD0nkey (20. Jan 2017)

Moin,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung wie die Configuration Library von Apache Commons zusammen mit dem WildFly 10 zusammenarbeitet? Ich würde gerne eine .properties-Datei im Ordner deployments/configuration/ des WildFlys ablegen und das meine Webanwendung dann auf diese über die Apache Klassen zugreifen kann?
Hat da jemand mal ein Beispiel? Im Netz finde ich witzigerweise nix (oder ich suche falsch?)

Danke schonmal.


----------



## stg (23. Jan 2017)

Ich sehe keinen Grund, wieso es hier etwas besonderes zu beachten geben sollte.. Vor welchem Problem stehst du denn?


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (26. Jan 2017)

Ich kann leider die properties-Datei nicht laden. Weiß nicht, ob ich das noch irgendwie konfigurieren muss. Was ich derzeit als Lösung habe ist, dass ich eine System-Propertie in der standalone.xml definiere welche mir den Pfad zur properties-Datei liefert. Folgenden Code habe ich aktuell:

```
@Produces
public Configuration produceConfiguration() {

    Configuration configuration = null;

    try {
        configuration = new PropertiesConfiguration(System.getProperty("properties-file"));
    } catch (ConfigurationException e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
    }

    return configuration;
}
```

Vielleicht ist der Ansatz aber auch generell nicht so richtig?


----------



## stg (31. Jan 2017)

Was gibt getProperty denn tatsächlich zurück?
Klappt es, wenn du direkt den absoluten Path angibst?


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (31. Jan 2017)

Der Code oben funktioniert. Habe ich vielleicht falsch verständlich gemacht. Ich fände es nur angenehmer, wenn ich nicht diese Property definieren müsste, sondern dass die Configuration Library vom Apache von selbst in den Pfad schaut ob dort die Datei liegt. Dachte dass ist so konfiguriert im wildfly.
Oder ist es deiner/eurer Meinung nach in Ordnung die Property im wildfly so zu definieren? Dass müsste man halt dann für jeden wildfly machen wo man die war-datei deployt. :S


----------



## stg (31. Jan 2017)

`new PropertiesConfiguration("deinfilename.properties");` sollte auch funktionieren, solange das properties file im classpath ist.
Was da "von Haus aus" vom JBoss alles aufgenommen wird, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber vielleicht reicht dir das ja schon als Hinweis...


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (31. Jan 2017)

Ja, das hatte ich auch probiert. Aber leider konnte er die so nicht laden. Hatte bisher in der Dokumentation vom Wildfly (bzw. JBoss) nix konkretes gefunden. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, der das schonmal umgesetzt hat. Solange arbeite ich meiner jetzigen Lösung.

Danke dir trotzdem.


----------



## stg (1. Feb 2017)

Das hier ist sicherlich interessant für dich:
https://developer.jboss.org/thread/219956
Insbesonder auch der in der Antwort dort verlinkte Artikel:
https://community.jboss.org/docs/DOC-18247

Um ein bisschen Zuarbeit kommt man wohl so oder so nicht drumherum. Aber das ist vermutlich die sauberste Lösung.


----------

